# Where are my glasses ?



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2014)

WHERE ARE MY GLASSES?

Yesterday my daughter e-mailed me again asking why I didn't do something useful with my time. 

Like sitting around the pool and drinking wine is not a good thing, I said.

Talking about my "doing something useful" seems to be her favourite topic of conversation.

She was "only thinking of me" she said, and suggested I go down to the senior center and hang out with the guys.

I did this and when I got home last night I decided to teach her a lesson about staying out of my business.

I e-mailed her and told her that I had joined a parachute club.

She replied, "Are you nuts? You are 73 years old, and now you're going to start jumping out of airplanes?"

I told her that I even got a membership card and e-mailed a copy to her.
She immediately telephoned me, "Good grief, where are your glasses! This is a membership to a Prostitute Club, not a Parachute Club."

"Oh man, I'm in trouble again; I really don't know what to do... I signed up for five jumps a week."

The line went quiet and her friend picked up the phone and said that my daughter had fainted.

Life as a senior citizen is not getting any easier but sometimes it can be fun.


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll give it to you, that was funny. :rofl: :lofl:


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 15, 2014)

Worth sharing


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Falcon said:


> WHERE ARE MY GLASSES?
> 
> Yesterday my daughter e-mailed me again asking why I didn't do something useful with my time.
> 
> ...



LOL!!  I really thought you were talking about yourself Falcon, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



geez, almost fell for that one, dang photoshop


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> geez, almost fell for that one,



Is that YOU falling for it???


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Is that YOU falling for it???



No but it looks like a good match for that naked cave-dweller


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 30, 2021)

Falcon said:


> WHERE ARE MY GLASSES?
> 
> Yesterday my daughter e-mailed me again asking why I didn't do something useful with my time.
> 
> ...



This is a definite classic bit of humor.  I've seen it multiple times and it never ceases to make me smile.


----------

